# Daemons of Chaos



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The new Army Book is out. What do you all think of it so far?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

played my first game against them today and it was definately a challenge as far as i can tell they have loads of disruptive abilities and when they are in combat they are vicious and can dominate the magic phase if you let them fortunately for me i didnt really have to worry about movement and the chaos dwarves can suck up the magic i was blessed with better than average dice rolls ( i killed his 3 juggernaught cavalry in the first turn) and my opponent was still learning his army so l managed a solid victory but given time to practice and against some armies i can see them being extremely effective.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

definately agree, they can bring alot f variety to the table, and are extremely good in cc. They are a little like undead in that they have "the crumble" affect when you beat them in cc but due to there elite nature, are muh harder to do that too, and if you don't wipe them out on a charge are very likely to do you some serious damage in reply. I think there greatest weakness will come in the form of heavy shooting armies but they have plenty of fast paced stuff in there army to counter that so will be interesting to see how they fare.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

easily one of the hardest looking races, i saw soo much and just crumbled, OUCH is what is on my mind, and those bloodcrushers of khorne are so much harder than bloodknights.
im kinda scared and i think till i can get something to be able to verse it with ill refuse to play agianst them.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

looks like an elitist army if you know what race your facing you can tailor make daemons too ridiculous strengths going to be fun to field and face.


----------

